# green beans from a can?



## astasmom (Dec 1, 2004)

Asta loves green beans from a can - gets about 1/3 can for a meal (with dog food). Would it be better if we got "no salt added"? Or switched to frozen?

She loves baby carrots, raw, and when we go to Red Lobster in her "discreet" carrier she loves when I slip her some of Daddy's carrots from his meal. She is like a little bird when I open the top just enough to slip in the carrot. It is like a big suction machine, gone in an instant.

Did I read that you can feed them raw frozen french fries? 

We feed her baby food, too, but so far only the meat. Wondering if there were too many calories or something in there for her. It does stink (I had forgotten), but she is happy. Likes it as well as Lil Ceasars, which probably isn't as healthy. You all feed them other kinds of baby food, too? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> Asta loves green beans from a can - gets about 1/3 can for a meal (with dog food). Would it be better if we got "no salt added"? Or switched to frozen?
> 
> She loves baby carrots, raw, and when we go to Red Lobster in her "discreet" carrier she loves when I slip her some of Daddy's carrots from his meal. She is like a little bird when I open the top just enough to slip in the carrot. It is like a big suction machine, gone in an instant.
> 
> ...



Frozen is always better because of the sodium content. Just thaw them under some water first if she likes them better soft. Chico loves baby carrots, but too many will turn his poopie really nasty. Lil Ceasars is definately not very healthy! LoL but they do seem to love it. Try some healthy soft food for a treat vs the lil ceasars. As far asw the greenbeens, definately switch to the frozen! Sodium is bad for us and them! LoL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I wouldn't feel canned veggies on a regular basis b/c of the sodium content. I don't think there's such a thing as any canned veggies that are "no sodium"--there may be LOW sodium, but there has to be some to preserve what's in the can--or else they cannnot can it. 

I never heard of feeding them raw french fries--those are loaded with chemicals and preservatives.

A huge part of America's obesity problem is with us eating high sodium, chemical-laden foods. It leads to all kinds of health problems--overweight, high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol, and worse. If you feed it to your pup they will be facing the same problems...

Fresh fruits and veggies are not difficult to prepare. Steam them on the stovetop or in the microwave (I prefer stovetop). It's as simple as that!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I give a few canned green beans with every single meal (twice a day). This is how I got Cooper to lost a pound and a half (he gained it back when we got Brody, he started sneaking extra puppy food)...by supplementing a portion of his food with green beans. My mil feeds them too.

Obviously fresh or frozen are best...but we keep canned for the convenience for the dogs. When your only giving 3-5 beans per meal, the sodium isn't that big a deal.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Obviously fresh or frozen are best...but we keep canned for the convenience for the dogs. When your only giving 3-5 beans per meal, the sodium isn't that big a deal. [/B]


I don't know if that's true or not...because we don't weigh under 10lbs, lol. Consider how small our babies are. I don't think I would gamble on it. I just don't know...I think occasionally is fine but I wouldn't do it every day for each meal....


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489667
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My mil's vet is the one who recommended it for her Pom...he's like 15lbs. Gracie is 5 and Cooper runs between 8 & 10. Brody, well he's a big boy...lol. I wouldn't want to do anything to hurt my babies...if there is a reason, please let me know. I've been doing it for 2yrs with no issues.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Asta loves green beans from a can - gets about 1/3 can for a meal (with dog food). Would it be better if we got "no salt added"? Or switched to frozen?
> 
> She loves baby carrots, raw, and when we go to Red Lobster in her "discreet" carrier she loves when I slip her some of Daddy's carrots from his meal. She is like a little bird when I open the top just enough to slip in the carrot. It is like a big suction machine, gone in an instant.
> 
> ...


I would make sure the vegetables don't have anything added. There are frozen bags of greenbeans where the only ingredient is greenbeans. I would probably switch to that or fresh. Besides for sodium there can be other things in the canned too. I would read labels! 

My baby loves greenbeans. He loves to snack on fresh raw ones. He also likes them steamed.

I definately would stay away from raw french fries. I can't imagine that being good for them or offer nutrional benefit. Because these guys are small and don't eat a lot I think its So important to make sure all their food has nutrional benefit.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A dog needs a nutrionally balanced diet and it doesn't sound like Asta is getting it. Baby food should only be fed short term when your dog is sick, not on a regular basis. 

Did you know that a little Maltese needs almost as much calcium per day as an adult woman? You need to either feed Asta a high quality commercial dog food that meets all her daily nutritional requirements or home cook from a specific recipe and supplement it with all the necessary vitamins.


----------

